# Thinking about joining a club



## Bill-H (1 Jul 2013)

I am just worried about my fitness standard I am only able to do most rides of undulating roads at about 14 mph average.
Yesterday I completed my first 100 in moving time of 6h 30. Would I be to slow.
I live equal distance from sidmouth exeter and exmouth.
I really am after some company to push me harder on rides I have never ridden in organized group.


----------



## Get In The Van (1 Jul 2013)

Most clubs will have riders of varying ability, my club runs have different levels so that the fast folk go with the fast folk and it trickles down to slower groups.
Clubs will have rules that no-one gets dropped, look for one that does this if possible, I live at the other end of the country from you so I have no idea about clubs in your area, but google is your friend here.
see whats around, if there is more than 1 club available, take a spin with each club, see who you get on with best and what suits your own personal goals the best.
A club will bring you on leaps and bounds, speak up as well when you first go out with them, letting them know its your first time in a group riding, you'll soon pick up the lingo and whats getting pointed out, also don't be afraid to shout 'pace' or whatever term they use to slow the group down.
your pace will go up just by riding in a group.
good luck


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2013)

If you can do 100miles with the motivation of a group/ drafting etc. you'll easilly get your average up go along and give it a go. My current club runs at least two rides and you'd be the pace on the social ride no problem.

Edit: I went out with the social run on the Bank Holiday and they averaged 13.6mph for 80miles you are far superior to that @Bill-H


----------



## Pikey (13 Jul 2013)

I joined a club recently, never done a century.

Loved it.

Worry not, all will be fine.


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2013)

I would say 20% of our club members do not even ride a bike, so do not think every member is a flat out racer. Also if you join a club then offer to organise a ride others will certainly turn up for it.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jul 2013)

screenman said:


> *I would say 20% of our club members do not even ride a bike*, so do not think every member is a flat out racer. Also if you join a club then offer to organise a ride others will certainly turn up for it.


 

I would guess our club is similar, we have >200 members, 150+ of which I have probably never seen, those I see regularly are fewer than 50. There are a huge number of inactive members, whether they ride alone or not, who knows, but they certainly don't actively engage with the club.


----------



## AndymcDevon (14 Aug 2013)

bill H I'm new to the area and new to cycling, doing about 60 miles a week, training for me first 100. getting used to then East Devon hills... Very different from the rolling/ flat Cheshire roads I'm used to.

If you would like to have a chat and perhaps have a ride out one Sunday let me know, I have a gentle recovery ride planned for Sunday and would welcome some company.

I'm sure you can send direct messages 
Regards

Andy


----------



## Fubar (14 Aug 2013)

Bill-H said:


> I am just worried about my fitness standard I am only able to do most rides of undulating roads at about 14 mph average.
> Yesterday I completed my first 100 in moving time of 6h 30. Would I be to slow.
> I live equal distance from sidmouth exeter and exmouth.
> I really am after some company to push me harder on rides I have never ridden in organized group.


 
I was the same and with a bit of encouragement from @HLaB I joined my local club on their Saturday bun run (after almost going home before they set off!) and it has been a total revelation for me, group riding is both terrifying/exhilirating in equal measure at the start though you will soon get used to it, it's really helping me push up my average speed and mileage. One thing I do is leave the cafe stop 5 minutes early to get a jump on the fast boys, though I think they just use me as a hare to hunt! Try it once, if it's not for you no harm done.


----------



## Ben M (18 Aug 2013)

Have you considered trying a CTC ride?

They tend to go at a fairly "touring" pace from cafe to cafe.


----------



## Elliott W (3 Sep 2013)

make sure you know the route as well. I got dropped within the first 40 miles of my first group ride and had to find my way back to croydon from the other side of the M25.


----------



## endoman (3 Sep 2013)

We have 3, sometime 4 Sunday rides at a huge variety of paces. A newbie would never be dropped or left behind, always made to feel welcome. We probably wouldn't suggest they went out with the A ride unless they had a decent pedigree as that can be quite pacey, but there is almost certain to be a suitable ride for you within a local club. It's totally worth it.


----------



## Leodis (19 Sep 2013)

Just joined my first club, going to build up a pace and distance this winter and start with group runs (with the exception of Sunday social C ride) in the Spring. Alba Rosa all the way


----------

